# Sair



## Gladys Mabel

Buenas tardes!

En portugues, puedo conjugar en presente el verbo salir asi:

eu saio
você sai
ele/ela sai
nos saimos
vocês ??????

Gracias!!


----------



## Naticruz

Gladys Mabel said:


> Buenas tardes!
> 
> En portugues, puedo conjugar en presente el verbo salir asi:
> 
> eu saio
> você sai
> ele/ela sai
> nos saimos
> vocês ??????
> 
> Gracias!!


 
De Portugal:

Eu saio
Tu sais
Ele sai
Nós saímos
Vós saís
Eles saem

Um abraço da Naticruz


----------



## Tomby

Veja, por exemplo, este _*thread*_. Pessoalmente acho que muito interessante para você.
Espero que ajude.
TT.


----------



## Gladys Mabel

GRACIAS!!!!

quote=Gladys Mabel;4644089]Buenas tardes!

En portugues, puedo conjugar en presente el verbo salir asi:

eu saio
você sai
ele/ela sai
nos saimos
vocês ??????

Gracias!![/quote]


----------



## Tomby

*Vocês saem*, como disse nossa amiga Naticruz.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Nikola

você,ele,ela são iguais e  vocês,eles,elas são iguais. A forma tu comum em Portugal  é só usado em alguns estados do Brasil e a conjugação varia entre segunda e terceira pessoa.


----------



## olivinha

Gladys Mabel said:


> GRACIAS!!!!
> 
> quote=Gladys Mabel;4644089]Buenas tardes! *Buenos días.*
> 
> En portugues, puedo conjugar en presente el verbo salir asi:
> 
> eu saio
> você sai
> ele/ela sai
> n*ó*s sa*í*mos
> eles/elas/vocês *saem*
> 
> Gracias!! *De nada.*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cuidado !

*Você(s)* é pronome de tratamento e não pronome de caso reto. Por isso não é usado nos quadros de conjugação. Seria o mesmo que conjugar vossa mejestade, sua alteza real, etc.


----------



## Tomby

Então como dizem "vocês" aí no Brasil? Não sei se entendi a sua resposta. 
Por exemplo eu digo para vários amigos: "_Vocês querem assistir ao jogo do Santos contra o Atlético Mineiro? Eu convido, tenho vários bilhetes_". Como é que eu poderia substituir "vocês" (pronome de tratamento) por outro mais amigável? Não sei se me fiz entender. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Gladys Mabel

Gracias a todos, muy util vuestra corrección!!


----------



## lilutz

Tombatossals,

tens razão, "vocês" é usado em todas as situações coloquiais, mesmo em estados onde o "tu" é usado no lugar de "você". Acredito que Ricardo Tavares estava comentando apenas a conjugação (em ambientes acadêmicos), na qual só aparece o "vós", e não "vocês".

Um abraço,
Lilutz


----------



## ceballos

Pelo  que eu sei o "vós" se usa apenas em três ocasioes:

Para dirigir-se ao rei
Na ierarquia militar
E para falar com Deus

Agora, em Portugal, o "vocês" é usado sempre que queremos falar a um grupo de pessoas de maneira informal, já que formalmente utilizaríamos "os senhores" ou "as  senhoras"


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

lilutz said:


> Tombatossals,
> 
> tens razão, "vocês" é usado em todas as situações coloquiais, mesmo em estados onde o "tu" é usado no lugar de "você". Acredito que Ricardo Tavares estava comentando apenas a conjugação (em ambientes acadêmicos), na qual só aparece o "vós", e não "vocês".
> 
> Um abraço,
> Lilutz



Foi isso mesmo o que quis dizer. Você ou vocês não aparece na tabela de conjugações por ser um pronome de tratamento e não um pronome de caso reto. Sendo assim:
Eu   quero
Tu   queres
Ele   quer
Nós  queremos
Vós  quereis
Eles  querem

Como podem ver, nem VOCÊ nem VOCÊS aparecem na tabela pelo motivo já dado.

Não obstante, coloquialmente é muito usado, mas na terceira pessoa (já que é um pronome de tratamento), assim como vossa majestatade, vossa alteza real, vossa santidade, etc.


----------



## Outsider

ceballos said:


> Pelo  que eu sei o "vós" se usa apenas em três ocasioes:
> 
> Para dirigir-se ao rei Mas não temos reis!
> Na hierarquia militar Usa-se a terceira pessoa, acompanhada do posto, se se tratar de um oficial, ou a terceira pessoa acompanhada do sobrenome se for um praça.
> E para falar com Deus Mas também se pode usar "tu".





Ricardo Tavares said:


> Foi isso mesmo o que quis dizer. Você ou vocês não aparece na tabela de conjugações por ser um pronome de tratamento e não um pronome de caso reto.


Normalmente não se incluem (como também não se incluem os pronomes "ela" nem "elas"), mas também não vejo mal nenhum em incluir o "você" e o "vocês" na tabela, quando queremos ser bem claros:

Eu   quero
Tu   queres
Ele/Ela/Você/A gente   quer
Nós  queremos
Vós  quereis
Eles/Elas/Vocês  querem​
A minha professora da quarta classe incluía às vezes o "a gente" na terceira pessoa.


----------



## MOC

ceballos said:


> Pelo que eu sei o "vós" se usa apenas em três ocasioes:
> 
> Para dirigir-se ao rei
> Na ierarquia militar
> E para falar com Deus
> 
> Agora, em Portugal, o "vocês" é usado sempre que queremos falar a um grupo de pessoas de maneira informal, já que formalmente utilizaríamos "os senhores" ou "as senhoras"


 

Excepto no norte de Portugal onde o vós é usado em muito maior escala que o vocês. Tenho-me apercebido, por exemplo, que sou a única pessoa da minha família que não o utiliza, e se entre os mais jovens, as duas formas são usadas, entre os mais velhos só se utiliza o vós.

Quanto ao "para falar com Deus", apesar de eu não saber se assim se fala na igreja porque não frequento, pelo menos na rua, parece-me que as pessoas tratam por "tu", mas acredito que também se trate por "vós". Confesso que não percebo nem reparo muito nisso.


----------



## Outsider

Na missa, ainda se usa bastante o _vós_ com referência a Deus e, às vezes, com referência à congregação também.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Na missa, ainda se usa bastante o _vós_ com referência a Deus e, às vezes, com referência à congregação também.


 
Eu calculei que tivesse a ver com isso. Mas se considerarmos na rua, coloquialmente, a minha impressão está correcta? As pessoas diriam "Deus, porque me fazes isto?" só para dar um exemplo? Não diriam "porque me fazeis"?


----------



## Outsider

Não acho impossível dizerem "porque me fazeis". Muitas vezes, as pessoas adoptam um nível de linguagem mais elevado para se dirigirem a Deus.

O que também acontece é misturarem os pronomes e as conjugações do "tu" e do "vós" uns com os outros.


----------



## ceballos

é claro que as pessoas podem "falar com Deus" como quiserem, mas estava a referir-me as oraçoes cristas mais frequentes como "Pai Nosso que estais no céu..."


----------



## Nani[

Mas "você" também é um tratamento mais formal. Uma pessoa de Portugal queria que eu referisse a ela somente por tu e não por você, que ela achava muito sério. Mas por aqui uso tanto "tu" quanto "você". E para confessar, às vezes falo "tu falou?", em vez de "tu falaste?", e não sou a única, hehe, mas claro que falar: "tu falou?" está errado, mas é um vício de linguagem (acho que é assim que se chama). No sul do Brasil, eles usam muito "tu".
E também pode-se usar, para ser mais formal, "o sr./a sra." E "vós" é mais das antigas, só nas missas mesmo, e você ainda pode reparar nos livros antigos como eles utilizavam muito o "vós", como nos livros de Dumas, o pai (e nao se referiam aos reis, como disseram acima, e tbm usavam como se fosse "vocês", mas sem formalidade, como em: "Vós, meus amigos, estais em meu coração" hehe, inventei, certo? foi só para mostrar um exemplo), também nos livros de Ligações Perigosas, bom, daqueles livros de capas grossas e vermelhas... Não sei se editam os livros de novo, para ficar mais "moderno"


----------



## Tomby

A minha professora de português (nascida no Rio Grande do Sul) dizia que só devíamos saber que o uso do vós era usado de maneira generalizada nalgumas aldeias do Norte de Portugal e em particular quando um padre se dirige aos fregueses na missa, quando um palestrante se dirige aos assistentes a uma palestra e quando um catedrático se dirige aos alunos numa faculdade. 
Não sei se vocês concordam comigo.
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> A minha professora de português (nascida no Rio Grande do Sul) dizia que só devíamos saber que o uso do vós era usado de maneira generalizada nalgumas aldeias do Norte de Portugal e em particular quando um padre se dirige aos paroquianos na missa, quando um orador se dirige à assistência de uma palestra [mas isso é extremamente formal, a não ser que o orador e a audiência sejam do norte!] e quando um catedrático se dirige aos alunos numa faculdade.


Os meus comentários referem-se a Portugal, mas imagino que no Brasil ainda se use menos o _vós_.

O uso do _vós _por um padre quando se dirige à sua congregação é ainda comum em todo o Portugal, embora não exclusivo. (Também normal é usar a terceira pessoa acompanhada de _meus irmãos_.) 

Quanto ao do catedrático para dirigir-se aos alunos, só se é mesmo no norte de Portugal... No resto do país, usa-se a terceira pessoa do plural, geralmente com "vocês".


----------



## Denis555

Outsider said:


> Normalmente não se incluem (como também não se incluem os pronomes "ela" nem "elas"), mas também não vejo mal nenhum em incluir o "você" e o "vocês" na tabela, quando queremos ser bem claros:
> 
> Eu quero​
> Tu queres​
> Ele/Ela/Você/A gente quer​
> Nós queremos​
> Vós quereis​
> Eles/Elas/Vocês querem​A minha professora da quarta classe incluía às vezes o "a gente" na terceira pessoa.


 
Concordo plenamente com o Outsider! 
Essas formas arcaicas como "vós" têm pleno direito de estar ali na tabelinha, mas as formas que todos falam não!

Será que em inglês na tabelinha se usa o "thou" na segunda pessoa do singular e "you" para a segunda do plural? Ou usam para ambos os casos "you"?


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> Concordo plenamente com o Outsider!
> Essas formas arcaicas como "vós" têm pleno direito de estar ali na tabelinha, mas as formas que todos falam não!


Atenção, que as conjugações do "vós" não são totalmente arcaicas. Como foi dito aqui, ainda há quem as use.

E as tabelas de conjugação do português incluem todas as formas verbais que se usam. Não têm é linhas distintas para o "você" nem para o "vocês", porque só iam repetir os verbos que já estão nas linhas do "ele" e do "eles". Mas também não há linhas separadas para o "ela", nem o "elas", nem o "a gente"...


----------



## ceballos

Os catedráticos e professores da minha faculdade sempre se dirigiam na terceira pessoa do plural, mas nunca com vocês e sim com os senhores .
Não sei se estou a dizer uma obviedade, disculpem se é assim e corrijam no caso


----------



## Outsider

Tive a mesma experiência. Mas como em partes do norte ainda se usa o "vós", é possível que alguns catedráticos de universidades do norte o usem também.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Tive a mesma experiência. Mas como em partes do norte ainda se usa o "vós", é possível que alguns catedráticos de universidades do norte o usem também.


 

Quando estudava, foi na Universidade do Porto, e aí os professores abordavam os alunos na 3ª pessoa (salvo alguma excepção que não me esteja a ocorrer agora). Em geral, quando digo/escrevo que "no norte" se passa algo, não estou a incluir o Porto.  Isto pode parecer estranho para quem seja do sul, mas a verdade é que uma pessoa "do norte" identificará logo quando alguém é do Porto, pela sua forma particular de falar. 

Algo que estranhei quando li aqui foi que na missa, no sul, o padre abordará os paroquianos na 2ª pessoa do plural. Isto acontece mesmo, ou só quando está a citar passagens das escrituras? Ou seja, também o faria se o que estivesse a pregar fosse da sua cabeça?

Peço desculpa se esta última pergunta for estranha ou tiver resposta óbvia.


----------

